# مقابله فى محطة تحليه ومعالجه



## honey007 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
أنا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى حديث التخرج ودرست تحليه مياه

ممكن أعرف ايه هى الأسئله فى إختبار محطات التحليه فى مصر (حكومى)؟؟؟

والإختبار بيكون عباره عن ايه هل هو فى التخصص بس ولا فى إختبارات اخرى؟؟؟؟

أرجو الرد سريعا

وشكرا لكم


----------



## paldm (7 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم بخصوص سؤالك عن المقابله فانا فنى تشغيل وصيانة محطات تحلية مياه اعمل فى قطر اولا بعض من الاسئله المتوقعه 1 ماهى انواع اغشية التناضح العكسى 2 عند حدوث مشكله فى ارتفاع الاملاح كيف يتم التصرف 2 هل تقوم بعمل flow test للاغشيه وكيف تقوم بعمل proping test وكيف تقوم بعمل sdi لمياه التغذيه كيف تقوم بعمل غسيل كيميائى للاغشيه عند حدوث مشكله مثل سكيل او فاولينج على الاغشيه والمشاكل الاخرى التى تؤدى الى ارتفاع فرق الضغط بين الاغشيه واتمنى لك التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## paldm (7 أكتوبر 2013)

وبالنسبه ان حضرتك مهندس ميكانيكا فاول شى هى صيانة المضخات والمواتير وكيفية عمل اليمنت للموتور وطلمبة الضغط العالى


----------



## honey007 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## honey007 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب ممكن حضرتك تجاوب على الأسئله اللى قولتها دى


----------



## shayb (23 ديسمبر 2013)

اريد كتاب مع المراجع عن جودة مياه الشرب


----------



## shayb (23 ديسمبر 2013)

ماهى العوامل التى توثر على جودة مياه الشرب مع المراجع


----------



## ENG.NHN (24 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم...جودة اغشيه و salt rejection للغشاء أي قدرته على رفض الاملاح ... كذالك المعاجلة الاوليه تؤثر على جودة مياه الشرب و المعالجه النهائيه...أي بعد عملية التحليه تضاف مواد لتعديل بي اتش أي درجه الحموضه للمياه و خفض نسبه الكلور و ازاله غاز كبربيتيد الهيدروجين منها ...هذه حسب معلوماتي ...(انا طالبة هندسة كيميائية و ادرس حاليا مادة تسمى تحليه مياه وجاوبتك على حسب علمي)

ع فكره ليس تقنيه التناضح العكسي فقط مستعمله في محطات التحليه ... ولكن يوجد طرق اخرى حراريه و الديلزة...حاول ان تكون ملم بالأساسيات والتي بناء عليه و انطلاقا منها ستكون قادر على اجابة أي سؤال اخر

اتأسف للأزعاج ... حاولت المساعدة فقط​


----------



## محمد شاكر عوض الله (14 يناير 2014)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو من استاتذتى المهندسين الموجودين ف المنتدى عن كيفية تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ( دور المهندس التنفيذى فى تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ) من البداية وحتى النهاية . علشان انا لسة متخرج ومشتغلتش خالص 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## berkawy (16 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لحضراتكم ........... نريد قسم الهندسة المائية (هيدروليكا - هيدرولوجى - مياه جوفية )
****** برامج وأمثلة كتب wms --- hec -ras-- MUD FLOW وبرامج هيدروليك للسريان فى القنوات والمواسير .. وبرامج للمياة الجوفية ونظم السحب والتداخل بين الابار 

ولكم الشكر والتقدير​


----------

